# Email empfangen geht nicht mehr, SSL Webseite offline



## AndréS (18. Apr. 2010)

Hallo,

komischer Weise ist was passiert was nicht lustig aber komisch ist 

Ich habe versucht mal zu ergründen, warum ich keine Mails mehr empfangen kann, weder pop3 noch imap o.ä.

squirell liefert auch nur nichts

Mailq hingegen hat mir über 300 Mails gezeigt. Dachte, okay, eh 80% spam, gut löschen 
Gesagt getan. Alle gelöscht.
Nun habe ich mir eine Mail geschickt und nichts bekommen.ist aber in der Mailq
folgende Aussage steht da (vorher aber auch schon)


```
(delivery temporarily suspended: lost connection with 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] while sending RCPT TO)
```
nun ist die Frage was mache ich dagegen.

Weiterhin ist eine Webseite die auf eine IP gelistet ist und vorher auch funktioniert hat, nicht mehr zu erreichen. Ein Ping ergab offline, ein Aufruf ergab warten und dann "ist nicht erreichbar"
Alles ist richtig eingestellt, dennoch nichts.
Hängt das evtl. zusammen??? Was kann ich machen????

liebe Grüße

AndréS


----------



## Falcon37 (18. Apr. 2010)

Liegt das vielleicht an *INFO: ClamAV Zwangsabschaltung 0.94 und frühere * ?


----------



## AndréS (18. Apr. 2010)

hi Falcon,

ja definitiv  habe das auch erst NACH dem erstellen gelesen. nun scheint alles wieder zu laufen, auch wenn mit ISPConfig immer noch sagt, ich habe nicht den aktuellsten clamav drauf. Aber es geht scheinbar wieder 

Trotzdem wundere ich mich, dass es immer noch geht, auf meine SSL Seite zu kommen 

Evtl. da noch ein tipp?

Danke

AndréS


----------



## Falcon37 (18. Apr. 2010)

Schön das es wieder geht 

Mit SSL hatte ich auch mal Probleme, hast du mit dem Generator der Zertifikate in ISPConfig 3 erstellt ein Zertifikat geändert/erstellt und bist zu "schnell" gewesen? Das hatte ich zumindestens mal. Ich habe die vorhandene gelöscht und einfach neu erstellt, dann ging es bei mir wieder. Vielleicht hilft das ja aber bin bei diesem Thema leider kein Experte.


----------



## AndréS (18. Apr. 2010)

Nun ja, es hat ja vorher funktioniert.
Nun urplötzlich nicht mehr, so streng nach dem Motto "Heute will ich einfach mal nicht"

Die Sau gibt auch keine Infos. Mal sehen was der error sagt.

guter Vorschlag, werde mal ssl neu machen, ist aber ein offizieles, daher kann ich nicht eben alles neu machen, muss also den key speichern

Danke

AndréS


----------



## AndréS (18. Apr. 2010)

Okay Fehler gefunden, hatte nur den Eintrag für die neue IP nur im ISPConfig gemacht, nach dem neustart des Servers hatte das nicht mehr hingehauen.

Danke nochmal

AndréS


----------

